# Mojave vs. Sonoran



## kimber_lee_314

What are the physical differences between a Mojave DT and a Sonoran DT?


----------



## egyptiandan

It's almost all just DNA. If there were any physical differences, they would have described them as different subspecies by now. 

Danny


----------



## kimber_lee_314

That's interesting because I was reading in the Tortuga Gazette about a program that may be coming soon to release captive bred DT hatchlings. The first requirement is that they have to be a proven mojave - so I guess they will have to prove that through blood work.


----------



## -EJ

Wait a minute... just let me get my 'can o worms'...

I'm convinced there is a difference and it has nothing to do with DNA.

I'm actually putting together a talk on the tortoises of the united states and I'm trying to decide how to present the Mojave and Sonoran tortoies.

The big thing I notice is that the Mojave tortoises inhabit aluvial plains (geology... check it out)... the Sonoran DTs seem to inhabit the washes rocky slopes. I believe they are the same animal but they've adapted to a changing environment.

Genetics is part of the puzzel but it is not the answer.

Nothing.

Physical differences is only part of the equation. I personally believe they are the same animal but there are arguments to support that they could be split into two species.



kimber_lee_314 said:


> What are the physical differences between a Mojave DT and a Sonoran DT?


----------



## augustsalbert

In this world the desert tortoise is a species of tortoise native to the Mojave desert and Sonoran desert of the south western United States and northern Mexico. They live in a different type of habitat, from sandy flats to rocky foothills. The Mojave desert tortoise is able to live where ground temperature may exceed 140 degrees Fahrenheit (60 degrees Celsius) because of its ability to dig underground burrows and escape the heat. The desert tortoise is an herbivore. Grasses form the bulk of its diet, but it also eats herbs, annual wildflowers, and new growth of cacti, as well as their fruit and flowers.


----------



## Shelly

augustsalbert said:


> In this world the desert tortoise is a species of tortoise native to the Mojave desert and Sonoran desert of the south western United States and northern Mexico. They live in a different type of habitat, from sandy flats to rocky foothills. The Mojave desert tortoise is able to live where ground temperature may exceed 140 degrees Fahrenheit (60 degrees Celsius) because of its ability to dig underground burrows and escape the heat. The desert tortoise is an herbivore. Grasses form the bulk of its diet, but it also eats herbs, annual wildflowers, and new growth of cacti, as well as their fruit and flowers.



Hey, I couldn't help noticing that your sig is the same as another newbie, alexjems41, and his replies are just as scripted. You wouldn't be a spammer would you?


----------



## -EJ

That's a little harsh...no?



Shelly said:


> augustsalbert said:
> 
> 
> 
> In this world the desert tortoise is a species of tortoise native to the Mojave desert and Sonoran desert of the south western United States and northern Mexico. They live in a different type of habitat, from sandy flats to rocky foothills. The Mojave desert tortoise is able to live where ground temperature may exceed 140 degrees Fahrenheit (60 degrees Celsius) because of its ability to dig underground burrows and escape the heat. The desert tortoise is an herbivore. Grasses form the bulk of its diet, but it also eats herbs, annual wildflowers, and new growth of cacti, as well as their fruit and flowers.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hey, I couldn't help noticing that your sig is the same as another newbie, alexjems41, and his replies are just as scripted. You wouldn't be a spammer would you?
Click to expand...


----------



## franeich

That was pretty harsh.


----------



## Yvonne G

I'm wondering if the Mojave/Sonoran thingey isn't a bit like the Babcocki/Pardalis thingey.


----------



## -EJ

Exactly the same thing... same species... different populations.



emysemys said:


> I'm wondering if the Mojave/Sonoran thingey isn't a bit like the Babcocki/Pardalis thingey.


----------

